# SD to micro SD transfer?



## ttjjjj (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a lake master promap SD card that I bought years ago. The GPS I used it with (ifinder h2o) burnt up. I want to get a new lowrance GPS for my boat that can use this card but I'm seeing that all the new ones use microsd instead of standard SD. Can I transfer the data from this card to microsd? Anyone know?
Thanks,
Tj


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Do you have a PC with SD card slot? If so you can get a adapter that your new micro SD card will fit into that is sad card size. So then just insert the SD card, copy the files off, then pop it out. Next insert the micro into the adapter and copy the files to the micro. Done.


----------



## ttjjjj (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks I'll give that a try. Wasn't sure if there would be a lock on the data from lake master promaps. We shall see...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah... good luck with that.
They code the software to "time bomb" when you attempt to copy it, it eats it's self alive - then you got a junk card.
New Lowrance's run Linux and old Lowrance's run Windows based operating systems anyways, so not compat...


----------

